# Paphiopedilum by Braem,Chiron & Öhlund



## quietaustralian (Mar 4, 2014)

It has been a decade since Prof. Dr. Guido Braem, Dr. Guy Chiron & Prof. Sandy Öhlund published Paphiopedilum, the complete monograph of the genus Paphiopedilum. In a matter of weeks the long awaited, completely revised second edition will be available from all the best ebook stores on the internet.
I'll post more information when the book hits the stores.

You can find information at the link below:
www.facebook.com/PaphiopedilumBraem or http://moorlandebooks.info/releases.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks -- I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## emydura (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you know what it costs?


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing,emydura. I can't afford a 200-300 book!


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 7, 2014)

abax said:


> I'm wondering the same thing,emydura. I can't afford a 200-300 book!



No, The book won't cost anywhere near $200-$300. 
At this point it is "estimated" that the book will be about €23. The price will depend on negotiations with the various stores and may vary accordingly.
Will keep you informed here or you can take a look at www.facebook.com/PaphiopedilumBraem


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 12, 2014)

Now available from iTunes. Will be available at other ebook stores soon.
Published:Feb 16, 2014
Publisher: Moorland eBooks
Print Length: 791 Pages
Language: English

https://itunes.apple.com/book/paphiopedilum/id839416368?mt=11


----------



## mormodes (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, I've been looking for this.


----------



## OrquideAlex (Mar 12, 2014)

Great! And good price too. Now to decide which format I want, after the others are released.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn I love ebooks. I paid $77 plus shipping for the 2003 edition when I bought it in 2005. As soon as the kindle version comes out I'm sure I'll buy it.


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 13, 2014)

Now available on Google play. A good preview on that site.

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Guido_J_Braem_Paphiopedilum?id=m4AOAwAAQBAJ


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 13, 2014)

So happy this is coming out on ebook, and at an affordable price! I will definitely be getting this.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 13, 2014)

Got mine last night! Good read. I was expecting more photos. Most of the photos I have seen online before already.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 14, 2014)

papheteer said:


> Got mine last night! Good read. I was expecting more photos. Most of the photos I have seen online before already.



Hi
I am happy you like the book.
.... more than the nearly 400 photos / plates ? 

A few of the pictures have bee seen on the internet, but only a small fraction.

We did the best we possibly could.
It is hard finding good pictures in the first place, and not alot of people comming forward when we ask.

But we are looking for good pictures of _Phragmipedium_, _Selenipedium_, and _Mexipedium_ for another project.

Anyone who would like to help us is very welcome to send me a mail.


Kind regards
Lars


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 14, 2014)

I got it yesterday, $14.95 from Google+, so I can read it on my desktop and my phone. This will keep me occupied for a while! I really like it so far.


----------



## Hera (Mar 14, 2014)

$13.99 on bn.com. Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you all ! 

I want you to know that we really appreciate your support. 

We have set a very reasonable prize, so hopefully it should be available to all.
Imagine the prize tag on a printed edition of this book :sob:

Please spread the word to you local orchid societies :wink:

Any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me

Thank you
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 15, 2014)

Discount at Barnes and Noble right now :drool:

NOOK Book (eBook)
$13.99 :clap:
Save 44%


http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paphiopedilum-guido-j-braem/1004013759?ean=9788793044012

Reviews are very very welcome in all stores !


Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 18, 2014)

Now on Amazon.com



http://www.amazon.com/Paphiopedilum...F8&qid=1395157463&sr=1-1&keywords=paphiopedil

Kind regards
Lars


----------



## silence882 (Mar 18, 2014)

Why is it $25 on Amazon and iTunes but $14 on Google and B&N?

I only ask since I have a kindle.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 18, 2014)

At least on Google, you have to be online to read it. It's not downloaded to the computer or device.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2014)

You download it on iBook.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi 

We have nothing to say regarding the retail prize.

We set the prize to $24,99.... I think that is a very good prize for a book like this.

The retailers however, can sell with a discount if they want to.
.... or some set a higher prize.

We can do nothing about that.

Kind regards
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 19, 2014)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> At least on Google, you have to be online to read it. It's not downloaded to the computer or device.




On Google play, you download the books to your device, and read the offline.

https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2851654?hl=en

Kind regards
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 28, 2014)

A couple of example pages from the book, just to show the book like appearance on a tablet. (Quality reduced to make images smaller)














Kind regards
Lars


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2014)

I have always admired the skill of botanical illustrators; pages look nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 28, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I have always admired the skill of botanical illustrators; pages look nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks .....I am happy you like them. The images brought here are of a poor quality compared to the real pages.

There are 84 of them in the book 


---------------------------------------
We try to make a difference...

Moorland eBooks support OCC with 5%


----------



## Trithor (Mar 28, 2014)

I just bought the kindle version, enjoying it tremendously, but have to be honest, I do prefer paper! Where can I get a proper hard cover copy?


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 29, 2014)

Trithor said:


> I just bought the kindle version, enjoying it tremendously, but have to be honest, I do prefer paper! Where can I get a proper hard cover copy?



Sorry you can not. This is an eBook.

A paper edition, would also be very expensive.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 31, 2014)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Sorry you can not. This is an eBook.
> 
> A paper edition, would also be very expensive.



Pity, I would have loved an original hard copy, perhaps nicely bound in leather. I guess I am just going to have to get with the times!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 31, 2014)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Sorry you can not. This is an eBook....



oh really?
bummer
i was waiting for a hard copy too


----------



## mormodes (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes we will all have to get with the times. I wound up downloading this from Amazon for my Kindle. Initially it was offered at about $25US and eventually I got it for about $15US. I had to get over myself ad the idea that one 'owns' a book anymore. The digital rights management (DRM) had me stalled. I wanted to make sure i could have this book in perpetuity, no matter what computer I owned or how many devices I'd download it to over the decades that I would own a book.

Then I realized that in my life I've own 5 different versions of the Beatles collection. The old joke 'oh boy I get to buy the White Album again!' So I just freaking well got over it and bought the dang book.

Thanks Lars and I look forward to the Phrag book. Its much needed.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, is there a lot of water colour? I'll get it on my iPad. Thanks Lars.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought the ibook version. I'm enjoying it very much. Thanks!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks 

I hope you enjoy it 



mormodes said:


> Thanks Lars and I look forward to the Phrag book. Its much needed.



We hope to publish late 2014 or early 2015.

...... But I promises it will be worth waiting for.

A complete treatment of the South American slipper orchids.

And it will be very beautifully illustrated with both culture and in situ pictures as well as lots of old plates.

Thanks again
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Apr 2, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Wow, is there a lot of water colour? I'll get it on my iPad. Thanks Lars.



Yes... 84 old plates - as far as I remember without looking 

Thanks. 
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Apr 2, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> I bought the ibook version. I'm enjoying it very much. Thanks!



Thank you.
I want you to know it means a lot to us that you like it.

We have done our very best to make a great book.

Thanks again
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Apr 2, 2014)

mormodes said:


> Yes we will all have to get with the times. I wound up downloading this from Amazon for my Kindle. Initially it was offered at about $25US and eventually I got it for about $15US. I had to get over myself ad the idea that one 'owns' a book anymore. The digital rights management (DRM) had me stalled. I wanted to make sure i could have this book in perpetuity, no matter what computer I owned or how many devices I'd download it to over the decades that I would own a book.
> 
> Then I realized that in my life I've own 5 different versions of the Beatles collection. The old joke 'oh boy I get to buy the White Album again!' So I just freaking well got over it and bought the dang book.



Thank you for your understanding.

A lot can be said both for and against copy protection.... 
Many many hours (and money) invested in this project, so we try to avoid too much pirate copying.


We have deliberately set a low prize to make it available to as many as possible.

Thanks
Lars


----------

